# here are our uniforms in 2k9 video game!!!!!!!



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

here are our uniforms in 2k9 video game!!!!!!! LINK

they remind me of the miami dolphins uniforms LOL


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

so, uh, where are they?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

????


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

........


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

They removed it from that website.









Here they are.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Poor KD.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice find but those look weak.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah I agree, those jerseys are FAIL


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Weak..


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

It looks like a Hornets uniform (not next years).. pretty weak.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Weak


----------



## Match_Germany (Apr 9, 2003)

So, the logo is gay.
Why should the uniforms be better?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Not very unique at all. Maybe they'll come out with an alternate of some sort.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

wow...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Those would look better on an ice block than an NBA basketball player..


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pretty vanilla.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Epic Fail.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I think the away uniforms will look better than the home ones, I'm not a fan of home jerseys being white. It's way too boring and everyone has them almost. I like how the Lakers use yellow for their home jerseys, its different. I think they should have used blue jerseys for home and orange for away. Just my opinion though.


----------



## NickZepp (Dec 4, 2003)

They aren't terrible, but not great. Vanilla is a good word for them. I do like the road unis a little better.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5xzBCwGKS8


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

NickZepp said:


> They aren't terrible, but not great. Vanilla is a good word for them. I do like the road *unis* a little better.


The word "uni" is defined as single... One. These are UNIFORMS. They are not ones.


----------



## NickZepp (Dec 4, 2003)

Okay if you want to correct technicalities, fine with me. I'm sure I'll find something to nitpick on another of your posts sometime. 

the official site has players with the uniforms.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

NickZepp said:


> Okay if you want to correct technicalities, fine with me. I'm sure I'll find something to nitpick on another of your posts sometime.
> 
> the official site has players with the uniforms.


 I am not "nitpicking." I am being grammatically correct. You might give it a try sometime.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

lmao


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

It looks like the Grizzlies uniforms.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That color scheme has nothing to do with Thunder.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

Dre™;5705904 said:


> That color scheme has nothing to do with Thunder.


Maybe not. However, Bennett never said it did. It honors Oklahoma. The Periwinkle blue is the background of the Oklahoma flag. Yellow for sunrise and orange for sunset. (or reverse)

If you saw the unveiling and were paying attention, you would know that.

One more thing, Dre. What colors would YOU say reflect Thunder? (weather only since that is the teams theme)


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Hallway said:


> Maybe not. However, Bennett never said it did. It honors Oklahoma. The Periwinkle blue is the background of the Oklahoma flag. Yellow for sunrise and orange for sunset. (or reverse)
> 
> If you saw the unveiling and were paying attention, you would know that.
> 
> One more thing, Dre. What colors would YOU say reflect Thunder? (weather only since that is the teams theme)


:lol: This dude is funny.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Hallway said:


> Maybe not. However, Bennett never said it did. It honors Oklahoma. The Periwinkle blue is the background of the Oklahoma flag. Yellow for sunrise and orange for sunset. (or reverse)


So they made uniforms based on the Oklahoma flag and a sunset? Smart thinking right there. No wonder these things are an abomination.



Hallway said:


> If you saw the unveiling and were paying attention, you would know that.


It doesn't matter, they're still horrible.



Hallway said:


> One more thing, Dre. What colors would YOU say reflect Thunder? (weather only since that is the teams theme)


Thunder can't be 'seen'. But at the very least, they could gone with a more unique color scheme that would be more eye-friendly.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Hallway said:


> I am not "nitpicking." I am being grammatically correct. You might give it a try sometime.


You are nitpicking. This is an internet forum. No one cares if you use correct grammar/spelling, as long as the post can be read. And his post could be read fine. Learn to shut up once in a while.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

NickZepp said:


> They aren't terrible, but not great. Vanilla is a good word for them. I do like the road unis a little better.


IMO, the home ones are better. The road ones resemble the Knicks too much, if the Knicks had a horrendous lettering font and side paneling.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> You are nitpicking. This is an internet forum. No one cares if you use correct grammar/spelling, as long as the post can be read. And his post could be read fine. Learn to shut up once in a while.


YOU might not, however, others do. I don't care WHAT it is. Correct grammar is still best. BTW. The term "shut up" is quite rude. And my answer to that comment is no.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

:lol: You are a fool. Anyone who insists on proper spelling/grammar over the internet needs to get their priorities in order.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

worst jersey's EVER. by far. no question, ugliest logo ever as well. dumbest color scheme i have ever seen. most retarded font for the lettering in the history of words. ugliest overall presentation i could possibly imagine. if someone told me last year that this would be the new team, i would have choked laughing. i can not even imagine a worse overall product. i dare someone to make something worse, maybe a huge pink dildo and 17 dwarfs playing uno on the front would lower the quality. MAYBE.

but other than that, these UNIS are the balls!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

and oh btw, dumbest name in nba/nfl/mlb. by far.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

on the bright side, at least all the thunder fans can go watch a team that will be lucky to win 10 games.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think they could've gone with a navy blue, white and silver type of vibe. That's the kind of color scheme I think about when I think thunderstorm. Dark nights, lightning, rain, wind. Then again the Mavericks have that scheme, and the T-Wolves just bit it, so hey...

I still don't think there's much sense in basing your scheme off Oklahoman sunsets if your team's called Thunder.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Hallway said:


> YOU might not, however, others do. I don't care WHAT it is. Correct grammar is still best. BTW. The term "shut up" is quite rude. And my answer to that comment is no.


 For the record, capitalizing entire words in the middle of a sentence is not grammatically correct, and technically neither are abbreviations. Just imagine if you were actually talking to someone and they actually said "B T W" in a sentence, it wouldn't make much sense. Neither would randomly Shouting out a single word in a sentence, unless you had tourettes that is. I for one could give two ****s, but realistically you should practice what you preach,especially when your jumping down the throat of one of the only other oklahoma fans on here, driving away your own fanbase this early in the game doesn't make much sense.

For the record, drexler made one of the funnier comments about this franchise that I've read in a while, kudos to you sir.


----------



## NickZepp (Dec 4, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> and oh btw, dumbest name in nba/nfl/mlb. by far.


Bobcats have Thunder beat by a long mile. Also any team with green in their color scheme has uglier uniforms.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks like they used as LITTLE creativity as possible to come up w/ that logo/color scheme... OKC came pretty weak on this one. 

And the Supes had FAR better uni's than these, NickZepp..... Are you delusional/color blind!? Everything about this team, including their color/uni's were better in Seattle. At least you guys jacked a fun team to watch even though they probably wont win many games. Westbrook, Green, & KD should be exciting, they ran through everybody in the summer league here in Orlando but THE LEAGUE is another story. OKC step ya game up.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

Tooeasy said:


> For the record, *capitalizing entire words in the middle of a sentence is not grammatically correct, and technically neither are abbreviations.* Just imagine if you were actually talking to someone and they actually said "B T W" in a sentence, it wouldn't make much sense. Neither would randomly Shouting out a single word in a sentence, unless you had tourettes that is. I for one could give two ****s, but realistically you should practice what you preach,especially when your jumping down the throat of one of the only other oklahoma fans on here, driving away your own fanbase this early in the game doesn't make much sense.
> 
> For the record, drexler made one of the funnier comments about this franchise that I've read in a while, kudos to you sir.


It's called emphasizing. Plus if you knew me, which you don't, you would know I DO practice what I preach.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Hallway said:


> It's called emphasizing.


And its not gramatically correct. Sorry.


If you want to get the point across _gramatically_, use *bold*, _italic_, or underlined letters. Or better yet, *all three*.





Hallway said:


> Plus if you knew me, which you don't, you would know I DO practice what I preach.


We all care.


----------

